# New Tank



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

Just set up a new tank... What you guys think?

Sorry its a little blurry, but the best i could do


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Looks very nice. I like the driftwood and rocks in the middle of you tank.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

good job rod


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

nice maybe more green plants but very nice


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

looking good!


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

LOON said:


> Looks very nice. I like the driftwood and rocks in the middle of you tank.


 The rocks are actually keeping the driftwood down lol... the slate wasnt heavy enough. Ya... maybe i will add another plant or 2 to the front.. just a little one


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Bloody awesome


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Nice tank man!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

looking good


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

nice tank


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

Should i add another green plant to the front?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i love the driftwood and the rock setup


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

Death in # said:


> i love the driftwood and the rock setup


 Those rocks are my lucky rocks... they came from casino rama


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

The tank is almost as cool as your Avatar


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

nothing will ever be as cool as my avatar lol


----------

